

CloudFactory Raises Growth Capital To Create Jobs for 1 Million People - aakarpost
http://blog.cloudfactory.com/2012/09/cloudfactory-raises-growth-capital-to.html

======
bishwas
1 million jobs! glad that its happening in the land of Himalayas :)

------
karmath
Congratulations

------
jitubutwal144
great!!

------
s2_krish
congrat

